# Orange is the new brass



## Alex (19/12/14)

Some Reddit love for the Reo 
http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2pqlz3/orange_is_the_new_brass/





http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2pqlz3/orange_is_the_new_brass/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jtgrey (19/12/14)

Yes @Alex I love my hoeranja reo to !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster (20/12/14)

They make a very nice team...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/12/14)

I honestly didn't think orange would look that good. Wow what a stunner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (20/12/14)

Orange is beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (20/12/14)

Riaz said:


> View attachment 17954
> 
> 
> Orange is beautiful
> ...



It sure is! 

Is it weird that I tried to click the start button in your picture

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (20/12/14)

free3dom said:


> It sure is!
> 
> Is it weird that I tried to click the start button in your picture


Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtgrey (20/12/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (20/12/14)

Can one turn orange with envy 

I have to say these all look really fantastic - it suits the device really well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (21/12/14)

I must admit that even though I am not big on warm colors the Reo does look brilliant in it.


----------



## Cat (21/12/14)

*READY TO RACE*


----------



## Silver (21/12/14)

The Reo orange is a nice deep orange, not a bright "cheap looking orange"

@Yiannaki has one as well - with a black wrinkle door - i think similar to @Riaz 
Its a very good looking Reo 
I liked the one with the Silver door at the top of this thread too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/14)

By the way, i think the black Wrinkle door is an awesome door for many of the Reo colours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/12/14)

Silver said:


> By the way, i think the black Wrinkle door is an awesome door for many of the Reo colours



@Silver that is how I feel about the while sl door.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nancy_Bout (21/12/14)

Love it been thinking about one for awhile


----------



## Andre (21/12/14)

Nancy_Bout said:


> Love it been thinking about one for awhile


You won't be sorry.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

